# Is there any merit to this training ride?



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I was wondering if there is any merit to this 30 mi training loop. It has four climbs, each exceeding 20% maximum grade. (At some points, the Garmin briefly shows 26%, ouch!)

As I see it, the advantages are: 1) motivates one to get heart rate up (if you don't, you fall over); 2) must surely build leg strength. However, using my 39x27, my cadence slows down to about 40-50 on the steepest parts in order to control my heart rate. It pretty much kills my legs for at least a day afterward too. 

I typically do this ride a couple of times a month, and find that it improves my overall fitness. But these grades are nothing like any of the road races I'm likely to enter, and the ride does not resemble typical intervals recommended by author/coaches. Should I rather be focusing on intervals on more moderate grades where I can actually aim to keep a reasonable cadence?


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see how it could be bad... as long as you do it infrequently. Those really steep grades are awesome to do psychologically. I just came back from St. Martin where I did a lot of climbing. By the end of the trip an 8% grade felt like a flat road.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Donzo98 said:


> I don't see how it could be bad... .


I was thinking that at my age (49), my recovery is slower, so the ride could be pretty unproductive. Also, the low cadence it can't be good for my knees.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I loooove roads like that... where is this?

As for training... "specificity" is the over-arching rule. If you have a target event, or type of event, you want to train for the efforts required in that event. (In addition to the usual / minimum requirements of fitness, threshold etc)


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> I loooove roads like that... where is this?


It's in New Hampshire. The loop goes through Lebanon, Hanover and Enfield. I often ride it as an extended "lunch time" ride from my office.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

If you are concerned about your knees, get less gear and enjoy.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I think these types of rides have a place/purpose. I did a ride similar to this one last Sunday - approximately 25 miles with 4000 ft of climbing. My riding buddy's Garmin showed a couple of places at 24%. On the upside, a 1.5 mile, 6% grade on my commute didn't seem nearly as difficult two days later. 

I won't do this on a regular basis, maybe every 4- 6 weeks or so...


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

See if you can follow this. I'd liken it to skiing a black diamond run if your only an intermediate skier, most likely most can can make it down the slope slowly and in bad form. Was the skier just in survival mode or were they able to use good technique? What's the point of doing things if your technique goes out the window? Is 40 rpm good technique for an extended period of time?

Thoughts?


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know if it's quite the same; in skiing, you have to develop technique on an easier slope, and maintain that technique (and improve it as you seek to maintain it) on more difficult slopes. Just like bike racing, fundamentals tend to break down when you're tired and fighting tooth and nail to survive. That's why they have to be trained so they're ready for that level of stress.

I don't think a 40rpm cadence is "bad technique". It's a sign that your'e being pushed to your limits, as in your aerobic limits, and in cycling that's the only way to improve and then to come back later at 60rpm or 80rpm (unless you just change gearing).

My point being: HTFU, go out on killer rides like this and throw a curve ball at your legs. You'll hurt, but you'll recover, and you'll be better for it.

I would say that if you can't hold a line while climbing, or you're near falling over/passing out, or you have health issues or serious consequences from the riding of steep grades, that you should reassess whether it's worth it or safe for you.

Personally, I'd say that you'd get nothing but gains from doing rides like this.

And as a local, guessing that this is King/Eastman/Methodist...killer ride. If you're not rolling out at the beginning of that ride loaded for bear, you're in for a very mentally and physically tough (albeit short) ride.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

DM.Aelis said:


> And as a local, guessing that this is King/Eastman/Methodist...killer ride.


Nailed it! Trescott/King/Eastman/Methodist. I call this ride the "Four Sisters" --- when I am in polite company. By the way, a buddy of mine did actually fall over on the steep part of Eastman (around 28% if you believe the Garmin) when they were resurfacing it a couple of years ago. He unloaded his front wheel, did a wheelie on the gravel, and down he went. :cryin: 

In general, I do try to HTFU and ride. But as I age I am becoming more conscious of my recovery ability and want to train as effectively as possible. I don't have a coach, but I am reading books like Friel's and Carmichael's and trying to structure training around some of their workouts.

I think this ride is great preparation for rides like Ascutney, Hurricane or the gaps.


----------

